

Apple's WWDC15 will charge you $1,599 IF you're selected to attend - simas
http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/14/apple-worldwide-developers-conference-is-june-8-12/?ncid=rss

======
Jeremy1026
I like this change to the lottery. Last year there were a ton of people that
registered for the lottery, were selected, then didn't purchase a ticket.
Which resulted in a second wave of acceptances for the unclaimed tickets.

